# 12 week old dilute tortie



## cats galore (Jul 17, 2012)

This gorgeous little girl arrived here today much to my surprise!! She was left in my porch with all her belongings while I was cleaning all the litter trays at the back of the house. She is approx 12 weeks old so will be spayed very soon once I know she is healthy enough, then she will be looking for a new home. Thankfully her owner was good enough to find a rescue to leave her rather than dumping her or giving her away. She will be safe now and will find the perfect forever home


----------



## Pandorawarlord (Mar 15, 2014)

thank goodness the sweet little girl was left with you


----------



## KittyBimble (Jun 11, 2014)

Oh my goodness... just reminds me of Sookie so much! I have such a soft spot for torties :001_wub:


----------



## Simons cats (Nov 4, 2014)

Her colouring is similar to Ella's! She's beautiful. If I could climb through the screen and grab her I would! Wish she was closer!


----------

